# Breaker tripping when turning on gas stove to Bake (see pics)



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

An arc fault breaker may not play happy with a hot surface igniter. Have you tried a regular non AFCI breaker in it's place?


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 14, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> An arc fault breaker may not play happy with a hot surface igniter. Have you tried a regular non AFCI breaker in it's place?


But if that's the case, why after 2+ years of working fine would it start having an issue?


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

With the delay you describe, it points to the gas valve or associated wiring. You can switch the breaker wire to a non-GFCI to see if it still trips. If it doesn't, then it'll mean you have a ground fault somewhere in the gas valve or associated wiring. If it does trip on the non-GFCI breaker, you likely have a failed gas valve or associated wiring.

That'll give you some insight anyway.

ps. Be very careful with that igniter, sometimes they break when you just look at them!


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Unplug the igniter the turn the power back on and turn the oven on bake and see if the breaker trips. If it doesn't plug it back in and unplug the gas valve then turn the oven on. If the breaker doesn't trip . Unplug the wires from the switch that controls the oven if the breaker doesn't trip call for service. It's a process of elimination one component at at a time.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't know about the Siemens Type QAF2, AFCI, ARC FAULT 20amp specifically,
but most (maybe all) AFCI's these days have some type of indicating system 
that identifies the type of fault. This should tell you you if it's overcurrent, 
arc fault, or gnd fault.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

The igniter connection on my Maytag was in the back under a sheet metal cover and couldn't be replaced from within the oven. Perhaps yours is the same (likely as the connector is plastic and wouldn't take the oven temp).


----------



## bisquik007 (Jul 6, 2021)

I have the exact same model stove ZGP366NR5SS doing the same behavior now after 3 years of good operation. Did you ever find the solution?


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Leakage to ground?


----------

